# Higher account



## maxum (May 31, 2011)

Hi! My question is simple: what is the higher account level and how to log in as it?


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 31, 2011)

Ten posts plus ten days of membership gives you elevated privileges. You get bonus points for actually reading the email you received when you signed up too.


----------

